# Trouble sleeping



## LadyCook61 (Feb 17, 2008)

I have tried chamomile tea , tried reading a boring book. I don't like over the counter meds for sleep, makes me so groggy the next day so I avoid it. 
Any ideas to help me sleep?  I toss and turn so much , I end up getting up.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 17, 2008)

First, call your dr. and see what they say.
DH takes Benedryl at night. Pharmicist even said ok and Dr. said will not hurt him.
It basically is the same as the OTC sleep aides, but, doesn't give him after affects.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 17, 2008)

Exercise.  Try a long walk during the day or after work.  Daily exercise helps me sleep much better.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 17, 2008)

You might also consider recording yourself on those occasions where you do sleep. Let your Dr. listen to it as it might help him/her diagnose any problems you might be having. Never know it could be a sleeping disorder, happened to my wife.
But I know how you feel, I have a hard time sleeping as well, but for other reasons.


----------



## jkath (Feb 17, 2008)

Think about how you put a baby to sleep - it also works on us "big babies" 
Warm milk and/or a nice warm bath work wonders. Also, if you put a bit of lavender oil in the bathtub, it really helps.

Another idea: many studies have shown that a cluttered room makes studying and relaxing nearly impossible. Just a thought.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 17, 2008)

I drink a cup of hot chocolate (yes, it has caffeine, but very little), light a scented candle, and take a warm bath.  Sometimes I take Melatonin 3, which is a natural sleep aid I get at GNC.  I also pray about it, and I try not to think about anything stressful close to bedtime.

Barbara


----------



## *amy* (Feb 17, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I have tried chamomile tea , tried reading a boring book. I don't like over the counter meds for sleep, makes me so groggy the next day so I avoid it.
> Any ideas to help me sleep? I toss and turn so much , I end up getting up.


 
Go to sleep at the same time every night - don't take naps in between.

Avoid caffeine, nicotine, alcohol or stimulants.

Triptophan (sp?) use to help, i.e. pills, cottage cheese or milk, but think it's been banned.

Exercise during the day.

Don't fight it! If I can't aleep I get up & read, watch tv etc until I am tired. Some schools of thought are to stay in bed. If you can, great - if not get up & do whatever until you are sleepy. Sometimes I play computer games - clears my head of stress.

Have a cozy/compy sleeping environment - sheets/pillow/blankies/mattress. Drown out outside or inside disturbances. Get blackout shades/curtains. I sometimes only get about 4-5 hours. But, that's better to me than sleeping over 8 hours.

If the problem continues, seek out a doc's advice.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 17, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I drink a cup of hot chocolate (yes, it has caffeine, but very little), light a scented candle, and take a warm bath. Sometimes I take Melatonin 3, which is a natural sleep aid I get at GNC. I also pray about it, and I try not to think about anything stressful close to bedtime.
> 
> Barbara


 
I had been drinking hot chocolate too, I forgot to add that in my original post.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 17, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Go to sleep at the same time every night - don't take naps in between.
> 
> Avoid caffeine, nicotine, alcohol or stimulants.
> 
> ...


 
I have gotten up and read boring books  and I do make my room dark as possible, I can't sleep if there is light.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 17, 2008)

jkath said:


> Think about how you put a baby to sleep - it also works on us "big babies"
> Warm milk and/or a nice warm bath work wonders. Also, if you put a bit of lavender oil in the bathtub, it really helps.
> 
> Another idea: many studies have shown that a cluttered room makes studying and relaxing nearly impossible. Just a thought.


 
I've also done the warm milk, but not often, it seems to increase my sinus problems, congestion.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 17, 2008)

*can't sleep*

poor sleep is the bane of my life. takes me hours to fall asleep. i have tried everthing, otc. no food, food . dark room, no noise.sleep just eludes me. i have told many doctors, over the years. not one had a clue or a remendy.  

have new doctor, haven't seen him yet. i will discuss it with him , who knows he may have an answer. 

babe


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 18, 2008)

Melatonin works for me.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 18, 2008)

sparrowgrass said:


> Melatonin works for me.


Me to.


----------



## Constance (Feb 18, 2008)

My husband bought me a little sound machine for Christmas, and I go to sleep every night to the sound of the ocean. It's wonderful!

Controlling your thoughts and your breathing can help more than anything. Force yourself to breath deeply and slowly, establishing a rhythm. Think of someplace peaceful, like the seashore or a deep green forest. Exclude all the day to day stuff, and concentrate on relaxing your body from the toes up.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 18, 2008)

Also, a very cool room helps one go to sleep.  Milk only works if it's heated.  A banana also has those same chemicals in it as heated milk.


----------



## ErikC (Feb 18, 2008)

Not sure if you drink or not, but if you are not a heavy drinker, then this could help:

Get a finger or two of brandy in the bottom of a tall glass. Pour in hot (not boiling) water to the top of the glass. Drink it as quickly as you can. 

I do this if I am ill and want to get to sleep quickly, as it lets me fall asleep earlier than I would otherwise.

Also, getting enough sunshine during the day can aid in getting to sleep at night. That's what melatonin simulates.


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 18, 2008)

A huge cup of hot milk, full fat, before bed.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 18, 2008)

LEFSE - I never knew it had to be whole milk - there's nothing better than a warm mug of milk while sitting in bed reading a cookbook!


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 18, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> LEFSE - I never knew it had to be whole milk - there's nothing better than a warm mug of milk while sitting in bed reading a cookbook!


 Yep x best friends husband is a physician.  He's the one that told me that, something about it staying in your system longer.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 18, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Also, a very cool room helps one go to sleep. Milk only works if it's heated. A banana also has those same chemicals in it as heated milk.


 
I do heat my milk. bananas give me hearburn.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 18, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> A huge cup of hot milk, full fat, before bed.


been there, done that... does not work for me.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 18, 2008)

Constance said:


> My husband bought me a little sound machine for Christmas, and I go to sleep every night to the sound of the ocean. It's wonderful!
> 
> Controlling your thoughts and your breathing can help more than anything. Force yourself to breath deeply and slowly, establishing a rhythm. Think of someplace peaceful, like the seashore or a deep green forest. Exclude all the day to day stuff, and concentrate on relaxing your body from the toes up.


 
Unfortunately sound machine would not work for me... I'm deaf.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 18, 2008)

I have had trouble with insomnia from time to time. For me, it was always when one of my babies began sleeping through the night - and all of mine were very late to do this. Well, I would find that they were sleeping through and I was still waking up throughout the night or unable to get to sleep in the first place! It took a concerted effort on my part to start sleeping again but here are the things that helped me:
Exercise early in the day. Enough to get tired. But not too close to bedtime or it can actually refresh you and make it harder to sleep.
Melatonin supplements.
A hot bath just before bed.
Making the bedroom completely dark.
No activities in the bed other than sleep (and sex, if you're lucky.) If you're tossing and turning, get up. Don't eat a snack or anything in bed. Also, don't watch TV in bed. In other words, make the bed a place that your body learns to associate _only_ with sleep.
Keep the bedroom temperature on the cool side.
Use a very low fan for the white noise and the soothing sensation. (I know the noise doesn't apply in your case.)
Don't use alcohol near bedtime unless you _know_ it helps you get a whole night's sleep. When _I_ drink before bed, I fall asleep almost instantly but I wake up a couple of hours later and I can't get back to sleep.

Good luck, LadyCook. I know what a frustrating problem this is.


----------



## jkath (Feb 18, 2008)

I've also had a few close friends who suffer from anxiety issues who've slept horribly till the doctor prescribed anti-anxiety meds.

PS - just found out in the last year that bananas were the cause of my heartburn too, ladycook. Glad to know it's not just me!


----------



## flukx (Feb 18, 2008)

Fishers mom raises a good point - bed is for sleeping (and sex) and nothing else...no phones, no laptops, no tv. Your body realizes that when it goes into bed and under the blanket, it is time to sleep - you should not disrupt this rhythm by introducing other non-sleep related items into your bedroom.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 18, 2008)

It's interesting, I usually have no trouble sleeping.  If I do, as I said, a hot bath seems to work.  Now and then though, I will lie there totally unable to sleep--knowing that I should be tired but not even feeling tired.  When that happens, I get up and get on the computer.  I put sleep out of my mind and write.  The funny thing is, I often have more inspiration at these times and I can get quite a bit done.  When I have written for awhile, I am often able to go to sleep.  

So, if you truly are not able to get to sleep, try _*not trying*_.  Of course this would only be an occasional solution.  If you are having difficulties with sleep on a regular basis, you should definitely see a doctor about it.

Barbara
P.S. You mentioned reading a boring book.  Reading a boring book does not put me to sleep, it just aggravates me.  Reading a book I enjoy sometimes relaxes me enough to sleep.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 18, 2008)

flukx said:


> Fishers mom raises a good point - bed is for sleeping (and sex) and nothing else...no phones, no laptops, no tv. Your body realizes that when it goes into bed and under the blanket, it is time to sleep - you should not disrupt this rhythm by introducing other non-sleep related items into your bedroom.


 no problem with that. my bedroom is for sleeping only, I open the window about 2-3 inches for air flow.  I have no tv in the room, no laptop either in there. Just the bed, dresser, desk, lamp and a chair.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 18, 2008)

It's simple...a glass (6 or 8 ounces) of red wine...sip just before gettimg in the bed.... Sweet dreams.......


----------



## redkitty (Feb 18, 2008)

My biggest problem is trying to get to sleep.  I worry about everything going on in my life and can't stop thinking.  I have been stretching every night for 10-15 minutes right before I climb into bed and it has been helping.  I also focus on one thing that makes me happy (sounds cheesy but I imagine large fields of flowers and myself walking through them) this seems to help me relax and eventually fall asleep.

I also stiffen my entire body and relax one part at a time until my entire body is slightly tingling, from my neck to my toes.  This really helps, my husband does this too.

I hope you find sleep soon!


----------



## GB (Feb 18, 2008)

Your best bet will be talking with your doctor. 

I was going to offer my father to tell you some of his stories, but since you are deaf then they won't really phase you. His stories do wonders for others though. 

I have not heard of triptophan being banned Amy. It occurs naturally in lots of foods so I don't know how a ban would work. Turkey is what it is most commonly associated with. Everyone thinks they get tired after Thanksgiving dinner because of it. Triptophan only make you tired on an empty stomach though. What people really get tired from on Thanksgiving is over eating.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 18, 2008)

GB said:


> Your best bet will be talking with your doctor.
> 
> I was going to offer my father to tell you some of his stories, but since you are deaf then they won't really phase you. His stories do wonders for others though.
> 
> I have not heard of triptophan being banned Amy. It occurs naturally in lots of foods so I don't know how a ban would work. Turkey is what it is most commonly associated with. Everyone thinks they get tired after Thanksgiving dinner because of it. Triptophan only make you tired on an empty stomach though. What people really get tired from on Thanksgiving is over eating.



Burp!! Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## *amy* (Feb 18, 2008)

GB said:


> Your best bet will be talking with your doctor.
> 
> I was going to offer my father to tell you some of his stories, but since you are deaf then they won't really phase you. His stories do wonders for others though.
> 
> *I have not heard of triptophan being banned Amy.* It occurs naturally in lots of foods so I don't know how a ban would work. Turkey is what it is most commonly associated with. Everyone thinks they get tired after Thanksgiving dinner because of it. Triptophan only make you tired on an empty stomach though. What people really get tired from on Thanksgiving is over eating.


 

I was referring to the pill form. I have not purchased L-tryptophan in pill form from a health food store since prior to 2002, but did hear about problems & the pill form being banned or taken off shelves.

Tryptophan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Alix (Feb 18, 2008)

I didn't read the whole thread but you can try melatonin. It is naturally produced by your body, you can purchase it OTC from your pharmacist and it has no residual effects in the AM (usually). Works well for occasional sleeplessness.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 18, 2008)

Alix said:


> I didn't read the whole thread but you can try melatonin. It is naturally produced by your body, you can purchase it OTC from your pharmacist and it has no residual effects in the AM (usually). Works well for occasional sleeplessness.


 
 I take Melatonin every night have been for years and years. It can take a few nights for it to kick in. Melatonin is made by your body but as you get older it makes less and less. I like the Source Naturals brand it is a sublingual which means it dissolves under your tongue meaning it will only take about 20 minutes to fall asleep. Its peppermint flavor 2.5 MG works like a dream. I used to take a whole one for a year or two but now I get by with about a quarter of the pill. Its also supposed to be a powerful anti-oxidant. If you have a lot on your mind it doe's not work as well but after a while you learn that bedtime is just that bedtime. I always tell my self not to think about what is bugging me if in fact something is bugging me when I go to bed, because you know you will think about it as soon as you wake up.
I used to have a terrible time falling asleep and not able to stay asleep in the early morning now I love going to bed I sleep like a baby.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 18, 2008)

Melatonin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Alix (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks jpmcgrew! You were the best info I could have given on this! LOL!! (BTW, newsletter on its way to you)


----------



## Cordel (Feb 18, 2008)

I have learned that propping a book on the bed, so it can't fall and wake me, light as low as it can be, while still allowing me to read works.  When I can't sleep, it is because I am worried, so if I read and get involved in the story, I think calmly about the plot of the story not my worries and then, suddenly I am asleep.  

Also, I do Taoist Tai Chi.  Check the website at Taoist.org, and learn about us.  If there is one near, it will energize you for an hour or two after the practice, and then you can sleep for seven hours straight. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 18, 2008)

All I know is some of us just can't fall asleep no matter what we do and we need a bit of help, Iv'e taken Melatonin at least 15 years and have no intention of stopping, As I said before if you are wired it doe's not work as well. So what I mean is you do hafto work on not running thoughts over and over again . I have mastered the ruminating which is in my mind the biggest cause of not being able to sleep.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 18, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Melatonin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thanks for this JP. I have taken melatonin at different times when I had trouble sleeping but not lately. This article says there is research to suggest that it may improve thyroid function for ladies "of a certain age". I didn't know that but I've been wondering if my thyroid might be a little sluggish - I think I'll get some melatonin tomorrow.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 18, 2008)

I think good sleep also involves clean bedding a cool room ,fresh air from a cracked window in the winter and cool air in the summer.I can not sleep with any kind of light even from the clock even the full moon can bug me. I want it pitch black.Oh and a big glass of water by the bed. A down comforter is the best sleeping for me no top sheet no blanket no cover. Just a down comforter inside a duvet like they do in Germany, Australia etc. The down regulates the heat from your body wicking away the heat or warming you as you need it.. Pretty amazing really.  
I have lighter down comforters for the summer and heavier ones for the winter.


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 18, 2008)

LadyCook, I hope all these suggestions help you soon and set you off to a wonderful slumber.
Lying in bed, wondering why you can't fall asleep is awful.  It's just not right.  Here we go trying to turn our brains off and it's not possible sometimes.  I do hope it works out for you soon so you can come back and report to all of us, your really fun dreams.........


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 18, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> LadyCook, I hope all these suggestions help you soon and set you off to a wonderful slumber.
> Lying in bed, wondering why you can't fall asleep is awful. It's just not right. Here we go trying to turn our brains off and it's not possible sometimes. I do hope it works out for you soon so you can come back and report to all of us, your really fun dreams.........


 You are so right about turning the brain off it takes a lot of work to shut it down I have spent so many nights years ago 
 not being able to shut down. As I said before its the ruminating that is the killer.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Feb 19, 2008)

I am a life long insomniac and I have been prescribed just about every sleeping pill there is. Now I take a pill called klonapam and I am asleep with in 20-30 minutes. I feel for any body that can not go to sleep. When I was a working chef I use to lay in bed and plan my next days work that definitely did not work, it is no wonder some chef's are grouchy all the time no sleep.  Keep trying, talk to your Doctor, follow UB advice drink a large glass of red wine


----------



## radhuni (Feb 19, 2008)

Just before sleeping sit in cross legged position (Padmasana) and try to visualise anything with it's minute details.

This thing really works for me, my nerves become relaxed and I feel sleepy within 7-10 mins.


----------



## Dove (Feb 19, 2008)

*I've also had a few close friends who suffer from anxiety issues who've slept horribly till the doctor prescribed anti-anxiety meds.

I have been on Celebrex for several years..even before Paul got sick. Since I lost him and son John I just don't sleep well..even with the meds. He wants me on the generic form of Xnax but I will not take it 3 x a day. I think it could be habit forming. i will take it at bedtime ( anywhere from midnight to 2 am) if I am still awake after my "ocean music" goes off..it is on for 45 min. But it is so nice to wake up and then go back to bed after a bathroom trip...lol*


----------



## Claire (Feb 19, 2008)

I, too, am a life-long insomniac. Because I like my drink, I have never taken a "sleeping pill".  I am fortunate in that I do not have to work now.  But when I did, I learned to simply get up and read.  Now folk wonder how I can read a half dozen books a week!  Well, it helps if you don't sleep!


----------



## Chef Jolly (Feb 19, 2008)

Insomniac here, I used to lay in bed (yes dave me too) and go over the next days prep-list, and pray that my sous did not have a hangover or girlfriend problems.  Then I started doing something very strange.  Stop thinking about what you have to do and fantasize, I know it sounds strange, but it turns your brain off, I am always a warrior princess killing alians.  Drink warm milk, grandmother told me that and it WORKS !!! Good luck, I know it is so hard.  I would stress out over not being able to sleep and then it would stress me out more, then I would not sleep because I was trying to sleep so hard, it would stress me out..... viscous cycle


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 19, 2008)

Chef Jolly said:


> Stop thinking about what you have to do and fantasize, I know it sounds strange, but it turns your brain off, I am always a warrior princess killing alians.


Hey Chef Jolly, I have an idea for an avatar for you!!! But you're on to something with the fantasizing thing, I think. I'll try it tonight except I think George Clooney will be involved!


----------



## Chef Jolly (Feb 19, 2008)

Sure   Bring it !!  
haha,, Thanks Fisher's Mom


----------



## babetoo (Feb 19, 2008)

*sneeky meds.*




Dave Hutchins said:


> I am a life long insomniac and I have been prescribed just about every sleeping pill there is. Now I take a pill called klonapam and I am asleep with in 20-30 minutes. I feel for any body that can not go to sleep. When I was a working chef I use to lay in bed and plan my next days work that definitely did not work, it is no wonder some chef's are grouchy all the time no sleep. Keep trying, talk to your Doctor, follow UB advice drink a large glass of red wine


 
watch out for that  med. after my husband was murdered i was put on it. worked fairly well. two years later was taking twice the dose and hopelessly addicted. it took six months to kick it. dr. said was harder to kick that herion.
i believe him. 

babe


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 19, 2008)

babetoo said:


> watch out for that med. after my husband was murdered i was put on it. worked fairly well. two years later was taking twice the dose and hopelessly addicted. it took six months to kick it. dr. said was harder to kick that herion.
> i believe him.
> 
> babe


 babe, I'm so sorry to hear that about your husband.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 20, 2008)

*thank you*



jpmcgrew said:


> babe, I'm so sorry to hear that about your husband.


 

thanks, to say the least it was a life altering experience. i got to watch it all go down.  been twelve years and seems like yesterday.

babe


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 20, 2008)

I don't do well with this type of thing so I have a tendency to avoid it, I am sorry to hear about what happened to you.


----------



## Green Lady (Feb 21, 2008)

babetoo, I just read this thread and am sorry for the tragic loss of your husband and all that ensued afterwards.  I am sorry that it still seems like yesterday; you no doubt have had to relive it over numerous times after.

Lady Cook, if you are menopausal it might be that you can't sleep because your hormones aren't balanced.  Insomnia is very common among menopausal women.  If this is the case, I wouldn't recommend Rx hormones.  They could prove dangerous over time because they rearrange the molecular structure of the herbs that are bio-identical to your own natural hormones in order to get a patent.  (Natural substances can't be patented.) However, a good quality bio-identical hormone could do the trick. If you think this might be the reason why you aren't sleeping then send me a PM and I will give you the phone number where I order mine from.  I am leary to purchase in the store, even health food store, because I don't know the quality of the product.


----------

